# Maine Gamer Shout-out!



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jun 30, 2008)

I thought I'd start a thread I could point gamers in Maine that email me looking to join a group to.  List where in Maine you are and what game systems you enjoy and your level of familiarity with the rules.  Make sure to subscribe to the thread if you're interested! 

I'll go first:

*Location* 
Oakland, Me

*Game Systems*
D&D (4e preferred) - very familiar
Call of Cthulhu/Delta Green - very familiar
Gamma World - haven't played in years
Traveller - haven't played in years
Star Frontiers - haven't played in years
Deadlands - never played, but always wanted to
Lots of card and board games!


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jul 8, 2008)

With the advent of social groups on En world, I've created one for us: http://www.enworld.org/forum/group.php?groupid=19 Post there instead!


----------



## Lab_Monkey (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi!

We're trying to get a gaming group going in the Brunswick or Gray, ME area.  If anyone is interested, just let me know (thornhi3 [at] msu [dot] edu).

Cheers,
LM


----------

